# Party Invitations



## Daddy's Little Corpse

These are my party invitations from last year. I threw a small, "intimate" dinner party Donna Reed-style for six friends...



















Join us won't you?

The rest of it is here:
http://flickr.com/photos/blackthorncreations/509899270/

This year I think I may throw a tea party...


----------



## Lilly

I thought your second pic was a placemat..which would be cool too .
I usually just make up flyers for our party. then we hand them out.
your wreath with the nailed eyes and skelly is cool, that silhouette nice too like those alot,
funny turkey scene.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Lilly said:


> I thought your second pic was a placemat..


Ah, the squishing magic of scanners...


----------



## turtle2778

dang how many pages was that invite?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

http://flickr.com/photos/blackthorncreations/509915692/in/photostream/

Now THAT is cool!


----------



## slimy

Very nice. Very original.

What about everybody else: What do you do for invites?


----------



## trishaanne

This year the invitations for our party are going out in homemade, cardboard coffins. Each coffin will contain a witch, zombie, skeleton, etc. holding the actual invitations. So far I have about 40 of them done, top, bottom and lining. Only another 45 more to go! Turtle should have hers soon and maybe she can post a pic since I can't right now, not till the computer is fixed anyway!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

> dang how many pages was that invite?


Only four...  Gotta keep it interesting.



> http://flickr.com/photos/blackthornc...n/photostream/
> 
> Now THAT is cool!


Thanks. The heart and cross bones was a bitch to get to stay. I ended up having to use massive fish hooks harpooning it to the wreath basically. The bones are real-- I found 'em on the beach.


----------



## Revenant

"It puts the lotion on its skin..."

TOO funny!


----------



## Lilly

Trish ..that sounds like a very cool idea can't wait to see those!!


----------



## Lilly

Trish ..
how big are they and where did you get the little guys inside from?


----------



## jodi

last year we did eyeballs in a black box..."Keep an eye out for your invitation to our party on xxxx"

this year we are doing message in a bottle. finally found a good price on glass bottles, so I scooped them up. will include a little sand, some shells, the message, wrap the neck of the bottle in raffia and glue another larger shell on. Of course, this year we are among the thousands doing a pirate party.


----------



## trishaanne

Lilly...sorry this took so long. I think the coffins are about 6-7 inches long and about 1 1/2 to 2 inches deep. I went to flea markets and even resorted to raiding my cousins kids closet stealing her old dolls. The invitations for the haunters and good friends will contain small dolls repainted into zombies, witches, etc. The invitations for the "others" will contain little skeletons that I picked up at the local dollar store. They will lay in the coffins and will hold the invitations. I've sent a few out already, so if Ms. Wicked or Turtle can post pics, you can see how they turned out. Since I still don't have access to my computer, I can't post pics. I can send you one to see in person if you want though. Just PM me with your address.


----------



## turtle2778

ooh i can post pics
CUZ i rock


----------



## Lilly

yup you rock cuz turtles can't roll...LOL... 
unless you on a hill on your side hahaha
waitin for pics there kiddo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's a few that we have used.
These are blank so you can write in what you want to say.

http://thefrighteners.com/Party Invitations.htm










If anyone wants to add their invitations to this page,pm me.


----------



## JohnnyL

I'm looking to have a black invitation this year, with white print. However, I want to have a white scroll around the entire invitation, kind of "menacing" looking.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What about something like this? Kind of creepy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's another??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This one is pretty cool too!


----------



## jodi

FE, those are all VERY COOL! thanks for sharing


----------



## jodi

Turtle, where did you get the super cool skull planters? I want some!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll be tossing a few more up as the day goes on.
I'll try to find some of the rhymes I was working on too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, got a few more up.

http://thefrighteners.com/Party Invitations.htm


----------



## Lilly

Those are nice jeff...
Here's mine for this yr nothing fancy









sry kinda blurry

next yr I want to do a dracula theme type one, havent decided yet what I'm doing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love the "bring your own tombstone" theme!!


----------



## jodi

what a cool way to grow your collection of tombstones. gee, that sounds weird huh? good thing we're all fans of halloween on this board


----------



## Ghastly Joker

For mine, I added a nice poem I came up with in five minutes. This was done all done in paint and I thought it came out pretty nice.








Because I don't want calls from a Zodiac wanna be I censored out the address/phone number/ and my name.


----------



## Lilly

Ghastly those are nice 
Iv'e done dark ones before too
you will be using alot of black ink to print those up !!
Jeff- thanks I thought it was kind of unique

jodi..yeah hey .
well I figure instead of donating money like they ask ,I thought why not bring something I can use.


----------



## Ghastly Joker

You say they're good but...I forgot the second part of my poem.
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=invite2censoredte1.png
by the way...I like the Diablo font lol.


----------



## Holyhabanero

FE, those creepy photos are awesome. Did you take those yourself?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No, I didn't.
I enhanced them though.


----------



## AzKittie74

I thought I would show some of my past invitations..
we made 2 for 05' one is myself and my daughter making screaming faces then we edited them, the other is a pic of our prop and edited 
















and for 06 we made this one..


----------



## Lilly

Ghastly....
I thought you were just showing us the "so far" pics .
yes that font is kinda cool.


----------



## Lilly

AZ.. thats a cool pic.
even though i hate spiders I like the look of that "tat"

your other invites remind me of the copper sheeting pics we used to do as kids


----------



## Hellrazor

Okay, Daddys little corpse... How do you make these???

http://flickr.com/photos/blackthorncreations/1268825850/

I want some!


----------



## Evil Eyes

Yes, please tell us how you made these please. They're wonderful. 

Trishaanne, how did you make the coffins for your invites? Pictures please. They sound adorable and boy are you disciplined to have been working on them during the summer. I wait until the last minute and kill myself.


----------



## trishaanne

The coffins are made with cardboard, using mostly gift boxes from Christmas presents. I got tired of glueing all of them together and have resorted to stapling the ends. I still have about 45 of them to go, having finished 45 already. I just got back online, having been computerless for almost 4 months now, so I will try to post pics in a few days, if it doesn't crash again


----------

